# General Betta Care and FAQ (Comments and Suggestions)



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

*General Betta Care and FAQ 
* 
Index: 
-Introduction 
-Background Information 
-Classification and General Care 
-Needed Tank Equipment 
-Maintenance
-FAQ 


:arrow: Introduction: 

Bettas are one of the most popular fish kept. Most people think they need zero to little care, but that is not the case. Here is an important topic for everyone wanting to see the best conditions for their betta. 


:arrow: Background Info: 

Bettas come from tropical areas in Thailand. Here is a sticky for that needed information: http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10494 . Males have longer fins than females, and are generally more colorful. Two male bettas should never be placed in the same tank unless it is over 100 gallons, or has a divider. In the wild, bettas do not fight to the death. They fight until there is a clear winner for territory, then the lesser male will go off and hide. In small tanks, there is no where to hide, thus leading to deaths. Bettas are also known as Siamese Fighting Fish for that reason. 

Male Betta (with labeled features):


Female Betta:



:arrow: Classification and General Care: 

-Scientific Name: Betta splendens 
-Common Names: Betta, Siamese Fighting Fish 
-Care Level: Easy when under proper conditions (see needed tank supplies) 
-Max Size: 3 inches 
-pH level: 6-7.5 
-Temperature: Should not fall below 78 degrees. Bettas are tropical fish that need high temperatures. A heater is needed. 
-Life Span: 2-6 years. 
-Behavior to others: Peaceful when given the proper tankmates. Some people beleive bettas should only be alone as males, or in a specie-only tank. They should not be housed with fish with long, flashy tails (EX, Angelfish and Guppies) or fast moving, nippy fish (Tiger Barbs). Good tankmates are some tetras, cories, and plecos. 
-Diet: In the wild, they feed off of mosquito larvae. In the home aquaria, they will take pellets or flake (pellets are generally better) as a staple diet, but they should be fed meaty foods at least twice a week. Good foods are freeze-dried or frozen bloodworms, brie shrimp, or blackworms. 
-Tank Region: All over, but mainly the Top. 


Here is a list of betta species. All have their own special needs, and are very exotic (Scientific name, then Common Name)



> _Betta akarensis (Akar Betta)
> Betta albimarginata (Betta Albimarginata)
> Betta anabatoides (Giant Betta)
> Betta balunga (Betta Balunga)
> ...


:arrow: Needed Tank Equipment: 

-Tank of AT LEAST 2.5 Gallons. Some people believe in 5 gallons as minimum. Yes, a fish can live in small tanks, but they thrive in proper conditions in roomy areas. 
-heater. heater, heater, heater. This is absolutely needed. The temperature in the tank needs to stay at least at 78 degrees. These are tropical fish, and become very lethargic if kept in cold water. A light will not be sufficient enough for heat. In the night, temperature can easily drop 8+ degrees, which can kill as fish. Room temperature is not enough either. 
-Hiding Spots: Hiding spots, such as caves, make bettas fell secure. This way, they can escape from light and rest. Make sure the hiding spots are not sharp, as bettas have very delicate fins. 
-Filter: This is actually not needed, but it helps. Bettas need a light filter with low flow. They should have very little water movement in a tank. The filter will also keep water clean. 
-Light: This helps when it gets dark. Most tanks come with some sort of light, but if not, that should be fine. Simple desk lamps or reading lamps can help give yoru betta the right amount of light.
-Thermometer: This will help keep the temperature under control. 
-Liquid Test Kit: A liquid Test Kit will help keep you know your Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH levels. Ammonia and nitrite should always be 0, nitrates under 20ppm, and pH at a level of 6-7.5.
-Access to Air. This may sound odd, but bettas can breathe air, and breathe underwater. In the high temperatures in which bettas live at, the water is often depleted of oxygen. Bettas have a labyrinth organ which takes in oxygen for the fish. 

Here is a good Betta Tank:

It includes a heater, hood, live plants, and hiding spots. Perfect!


:arrow: Maintenance:

A betta needs some sort of maintenance, as would any other fish. They are not "magic fish" and can take care of themselves. Here is a list to insure the best care of your betta in which you, the owner, must provide.

*1) **Weekly Water changes*. A filter cannot take out everything in the water. Would you like to live in your own poop? This is why bettas need regular water changes. A 100% change should never be done, unless your betta is in a tiny 1 gallon tank. In a 2.5 gallon, 25-50% twice a week will work, and in a 5+ gallon, 10-50% each week should be the best.
*2) **Testing Water*. You need to keep an eye out for your bettas water paramaters. Water params are nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, pH, and water hardness. A good liquid test kit will help determine what is in the water. Ammonia and nitrite should be at 0, and nitrates under 20. The pH level should be between 6-7.5. If any levels seem wrong, do a water change to get clean water in the tank.

:arrow: Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ): 

-*My Betta is lying down and not moving! What should I do?* 
Bettas act very lethargic when given cold water, and will often just sit at the bottom of a tank. A heater will fix this up. 
-*My betta wont eat! Help! *
Bettas are often very picky when it comes to food. Try varying his or her diet with other foods. Bettas can live 2-4 days without food as well. 
-*My betta always attacks his reflection! What do I do? *
Try placing a dark background around the tank. Dark colors relax fish, and the betta shouldn't be able to see his reflection. 
-*My Betta seems bloated, wont eat, and doesn't look he is pooping. Help!* 
Your betta is probably constipated. Feed him/her a pea. This is just a regular pea we would eat. Take off the outer shell first, and place it on the end of a fork. The betta should nip at it.


I hope this information will help everyone keep their betta for as long as they can in thriving conditions.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

Well can you explain the 'cycle' to me please? I have heard loads about it but still I cannot seem to figure it out. Almost like, Do you keep the filter on for a matter of weeks,then test the water for the right parameters? Or is that is not right what do I do? Also how big is the tank that is in the picture? How much water would change with a 10 gallon tank? Also why is there dirt under the rocks in the tank?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

The term "cycle" can be misleading. It is the process of establishing a biological filter in your aquarium. There are "good bugs" and "bad bugs". In order to establish this "bio-bed" the bacteria must become established and balanced. This procedure can take anywhere from a week to twelve weeks, depending on tank size and water conditions.

There are basically two methods of cycling, live(with fish) and fishless. There are also additives one may add to accelerate the process. Beware, though, some work and some don't. I prefer the "live" cycle method. It can be a little stressful on the fish, but, I like using danios as they are a tough little breed. 

The fishless cycle can be done by adding a small pinch of food daily to feed the bacteria and/or adding a small dash of ammonia to also feed them. I feel the ammonia method is a little complicated for the novice.

The biggest element in the cycle process is patience. One must have the patience of Job sometimes. We must fight our urge to buy more fish. The number of fish is dictated by the size of the tank.

A good quality liquid test kit is a must. API has a good, inexpensive kit. It usually runs less than $20. It contains tests for pH, ammonia, nitrates and nitrites. Refills for the reactive agents are also available. Daily testing is a prerequisite in the cycling ofthe tank. Tests must be done religiously. The numbers will tell you when it is finished.

As your tank "cycles", you will have questions, I'm sure. That is why we are here, to answer these questions. Feel free to post any questions you may have during the process. Just post in the Starting and Maintaining a Freshwater Aquarium forum. All of the help and support you will need is right here.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

OK now I am seeming to get it. When you get the tank set up for the fishless cycle you add a bit of food ever day for the bacteria. Then you test the water. Right? Also after you have the right levels of bacteria do you change the water or do you just keep it the way it is and then buy a fish and put it in? Also do i just pour the fish in, or do I have to change the water before my little fish comes to his new world?
You have been a great help!


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

congrats and thanks cody and others who helped its nice to see a betta faq and care post


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks!

This also goes out to SST, Lupin, Herefishy, Kate, and everyone else who helped teh cause of this. There is no way I could have done everything by myself!


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

Say you have had a tank and fish used to live in it but i have not used for 7 years. do i have to cycle it again?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

paws said:


> Say you have had a tank and fish used to live in it but i have not used for 7 years. do i have to cycle it again?


If any tank has been drained, then it needs to go through a cycle.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

ok thank you cody


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

is the tetra small heater ok for a 10 gallon tank? Also is the tetra medium filter ok for a 10 gallon tank? Because that is what i am using for my new fish i got yesterday, Casper.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

paws said:


> is the tetra small heater ok for a 10 gallon tank? Also is the tetra medium filter ok for a 10 gallon tank? Because that is what i am using for my new fish i got yesterday, Casper.


How many watts are these heaters? You should have a 50W heater for your tank (5W per gallon).


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

yes it is a 50 wat heater


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

I got a liquid test kit (API) and the results came up as 7.3 pH. Is this bad? The box said 7.0 is ideal for keeping a fish in.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

paws it depends on the fish you have but maybe lowering will be better not sure lol i know that my livebearers need slightly alkaline water, and my betta does fine in it


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

paws said:


> I got a liquid test kit (API) and the results came up as 7.3 pH. Is this bad? The box said 7.0 is ideal for keeping a fish in.


No need to worry about that at all.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

southafrica1001 said:


> paws it depends on the fish you have but maybe lowering will be better not sure lol i know that my livebearers need slitly acidic water, and my betta does fine in it


Don't know if it's just a wee typo or not, but livebearers, though usualy adaptable, generally prefer harder alkaline water, not soft acidic water.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Editted. Thanks Falina.


----------



## missfish1996 (Mar 5, 2008)

I actually think its like 6.7 to 7.6 water ph thing to having a fish right?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

It all depends on the specie. Some fish need aciditc pH, some need a neutral pH, some need a hard pH. Some SA cics need soft water/pH, and SW fish and African Cics should have a higher pH. Most FW community fish (bettas included) can adapt to your water's pH level.


----------



## Neo (Apr 5, 2008)

ive had superman for about a month and he hasnt pooped yet, i feed him a pea everyonce and a while, just as much as he will eat, the leftover pea if inside the tank is taken out, maybe he just does it when im not looking, maybe hes shy, maybe during his night cycle?? he doesnt look constipated. Just thinking out loud


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

Falina said:


> southafrica1001 said:
> 
> 
> > paws it depends on the fish you have but maybe lowering will be better not sure lol i know that my livebearers need slitly acidic water, and my betta does fine in it
> ...


thanks falina, whoops i just thought the acidic because i had a major die out in my first batch, but it was obviusly no cycling or overstocking or not enough oxygen. is it still safe to keep my water slightly acidic?


----------



## girls_interrupted (Apr 17, 2008)

I am cycling a fishless tank. My betta is sadly in a 1 gallon bowl for now. I was told here never take him out of his bowl to do water changes. But i see That you said that you should do a complete water change onecce a week with a lil 1 gallon bowl. 

How can i change his water without stressing him out and keep a clean ammonia free bowl?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

To have the least amount of stress, it may help by changing 10-20% of the water everyday instead of 100% a week since you plan on upgrading. You can use a Turkey Baster to suck up detrius (waste, etc).


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

Casper seems the be swimming up and down the sides of the tank. He is not flaring. But he has his nose touching the glass. He does this a lot and he looks like he is having fun. He just goes up and down and up and down, all the way to the top then to the bottom. Please tell me what he is doing.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds like he's just excersizing himself! Maybe he's bored.


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

how do i make him interested?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Spend a few moments with him each day (you probably already do this). See if he'll eat a pellet from your hand or chase your finger along the tank. I've even heard of some people floating a ping pong ball in the tank for the Betta to push around. Although, that may depend on your betta. It might freak him out.


----------



## mritter (Apr 30, 2008)

*Filter for Betta*

I was reading in regards to the basic necessities for Bettas and I have met all but the ph level and alkalinty levels as well as a light filter. I have been trying to find information on a brand of filter. I would normally go in and ask the petstore staff for that information, but as soon as I mention that I have a betta, they immediately tell me that I can't put a filter in. The betta resides in a 10 gallon tank with three cory catfish, is there a particular brand of filter that has a low flow that someone can recommend?

I am planning on heading to the pet store and picking up a Ph decreaser to bring the ph level down to a more acceptable level for the betta, so that will take care of that issue.

Any help or advice in this regard would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Whisper internal filter's generally have a pretty low flow. I have a 10i in a 5G (made for 10G), and the flow is heavy on side, but pretty relaxed on another. I would think tis would be fine for a 10G, espically with a betta.

If not that, Aquaclear HOB filters have an adjustable flow rate that helps a lot. I wouldn;t go less than an AC50 though.


----------



## Kiwinga (May 1, 2008)

Hi all! not sure if this is the right place to post this. So I just got a betta yesterday.I bought flakes for him cause thats what the lady at the store recommended but he doesnt seem to be eating them.Should I go buy him the pellets? Also I have him in a fish bow,do they make heaters for fish bowls?
Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

first off welcome to the forum.
second, the betta's tend not to like the flakes so i would go and get the pellets and while ur there get some freeze dried blood worms and give ur betta a few about once a week. even if u dont get the worms deff get the pellets. 

a fish bowl really isnt the best place for a betta but they do make mini heaters u can use


----------



## Kiwinga (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.
And thank you very much for your help.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

not a problem 

just make sure u get the pellets because most betta's dont like the flakes


----------



## Kiwinga (May 1, 2008)

i got the pellets and the bloodworms.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

then pretty soon ur gunna have one very happy betta


----------



## Kiwinga (May 1, 2008)

thats good i wouldn't want him to be unhappy.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

yea thats true

is this betta ur first fish?


----------



## Kiwinga (May 1, 2008)

technically yes.i bought 2 goldfish when i was 12 but cause i skipped school to get the i couldnt keep them.so they stayed at my friend's place cause her sister had goldfish but then i went to visit one day and shes like fish are dead.they only lasted like a week or 2.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

that sucks goldfish never last tehre acutally really hard to take care of lol
well if u take care of ur betta u will soon fall in love with the hobby and be getting bigger tanks and more fish then u can count


----------



## Kiwinga (May 1, 2008)

im going to be taking care of him.shouldnt take long to fall in love with the hobby cause i already love him.but im not sure i want more.i think he'll be an only fish.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

well we'll see


----------



## Kiwinga (May 1, 2008)

:lol: okay


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

A quick note about small aquaria and heaters:

I've noticed that many of those tiny heaters aren't actually adjustable. This could lead to overheating. I strongly recommend buying one of those stick-on-the-glass strip thermometers and checking it on a regular basis. The last thing anyone wants is a cooked betta.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

lol good point


----------



## Kiwinga (May 1, 2008)

thanks for the advice.definetly dont want theviper getting cooked.i already have a thermometer for his bowl.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

what is the temp now cause u want to keep him at 78


----------



## Kiwinga (May 1, 2008)

slightly below that but the lady at the pet store said between like 75 and 82 was fine.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

if u can u want to keep him at 78 that is the temp at which they thrive


----------



## Kiwinga (May 1, 2008)

okay ill try to keep him there then.thanx again.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

not a prob well do u have a heater?


----------



## Kiwinga (May 1, 2008)

no.ill go back to the pet store and get one.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

make sure its low wattage and has a temp control


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

how do you do a proper water change? like to you keep a fish in the cup during a water change or leave him in there? Do you dump the water in there or...?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

paws said:


> how do you do a proper water change? like to you keep a fish in the cup during a water change or leave him in there? Do you dump the water in there or...?


No need to move the fish out of the tank. Use gravel vacuum to siphon the water off and keep it away from the fish. Dump the fresh dechlorinated water gently to the tank.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Please post any more questions, comments and suggestions here. This has been unsticky as this is getting cluttered too much for the convenience of future betta enthusiasts.

New version can be found here.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=125418#125418


----------

